# Recent Bridal Session - A new favorite



## TheoGraphics (May 7, 2015)

Favorites from a recent bridal session here in Houston. You can see all the shots and read a bit more about the session on *my blog* if you're interested!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2015)

Outstanding lighting!


----------



## D-B-J (May 7, 2015)

Number 11 is just brilliant.


----------



## sscarmack (May 8, 2015)

Agreed, 11 is my favorite.

Amazing set.


----------



## Braineack (May 8, 2015)

awesome set!  some outstanding images. She's going to be ecstatic.

#4 is an odd man out in terms of processing.  Brighten it up, remove the depressing tones--it's a wedding, not a funeral.


----------



## pixmedic (May 8, 2015)

superb set!


----------



## ronlane (May 8, 2015)

Very nice Theo.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 8, 2015)

Really like #1 and 11, great set! I'm sure she is thrilled.


----------



## Austin Greene (May 12, 2015)

Well done. I'm with others on this, #11 stands out the most.


----------



## JulienMassie (May 12, 2015)

Im a fan of no.13, love these type of composition and its something a bit less fashion.


----------



## twocolor (May 22, 2015)

Amazing!  The way you work with light in these is inspirational!  Great set!


----------



## sdlogan9 (May 22, 2015)

really great stuff!


----------



## funwitha7d (May 23, 2015)

beautiful


----------



## JessicaLittle (May 25, 2015)

Absolutely love number 11! What did you do lighting wise to get the sky like that ?


----------

